# Garmin Rebates - Make copies of Everything



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

This spring, myself and a buddy(SalmonBum) went into West Marine and bought 2 Garmin 3010 Network bundles. This is roughly $5,000 in Garmin product. There was a $150 rebate on each of the network bundles. In addition, I bought a 4KW radome which was $2200 with a $300 rebate. 

Bill got his $150 rebate fine. I get a postcard for the $150 rebate that says, you didnt include the serial number, you have 10 days to reply or you get nothing. I pulled out the copies I made of EVERYTHING, and sure enough, there was the serial number. I called Garmin and they corrected it and I got my check, the same day, I get a postcard for the $300 rebate that says you didnt include UPC, You have 10 days., So I pull out my copies of everything from the radome rebate, and there is a clear copy of my original UPC that I sent them(keep in mind, the UPC is like 5x10, I dont think it got lost in shipping). SO I call them, I go through the automated system, where it says my request for a $200 rebate(which was the amount for the 2KW, it should have been $300 for the 4KW) was declined do to missing required info. So I get a reel person on the phone, and with minimal questions they say, OK, sorry, the rebates on its way, then Im like, wait, the system said it was $200 and it should be $300. She says Oh, you bought a GMR 40. Yep, just like the UPC, and the rebate form, and the serial number all indicate. OK sir, your $300 should be there in a few weeks.

They were curious and simple and all, but I hate companies that try and screw you on rebates. 2/2 is not making Garmin look real good in my eyes. MAKE COPIES OF EVERYTHING!!!!


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

And here some of you guys thought I was full of hogwash when I told you how unhappy I was with Garmin Corp. Do you homework and cover your bases. They won't offer any help.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

tdejong302 said:


> And here some of you guys thought I was full of hogwash when I told you how unhappy I was with Garmin Corp. Do you homework and cover your bases. They won't offer any help.


.....Ditto and ditto and ditto.....make copies of everything...and get a phone number of the manufacturer....the retail store...and the rebate center....had the same thing happen to a South Bend offer and had to chase them down for the money....make several copies of everything and be sure to follow the book in the rebate/copy info they require....mark your calendar too....


----------



## JimLeadfoot (Dec 16, 2005)

I have had a few instances of this occurring, none of which had to deal with Garmin...I truly believe that it is common practice to either send a card that says there was missing information or attempt to jip the consumer out of his/her rebate some other way. This issue has presented itself on at least 4 different occassions with me - mostly with BestBuy purchases, but with companies such as SanDisk, EMachines, etc.

What a racket...they offer lower price advertising based on the successful submission of a rebate, then some people forget, become disqualifie or whatever else. Ridiculous amounts of money are gained annually by people's lack of recordkeeping. Definitely make copies of everything as stated! It has saved my butt a few times now.

JL


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Jason, I'm sorry experienced the same poor customer service that I did. You would think a company would take care of people like you that really know a product and speak to people about the good bad and indifferent. 

Anyhow. I'm sorry you had to jump extra hoops to make garmin do what was right. I appreciate your advice. You have been very helpful to me fishing and setting up my boat. Enjoy your summer.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

for $100 on new GPS Map76Cx on June 28, and got e-mail confirmation today that it is being processed (wiil have my check in 2-3 weeks). No problems here!!

Steve


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

thanks for the heads up, i'm thinking about upgrading from a handheld to a plotter soon.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

$100 rebate check from Garmin today--no problems.

Steve


----------

